
Why Is Metadata Management Important? - sftic
https://metatron.app/2019/03/29/why-is-metadata-management-important/
======
netsummer
It's an interesting subject. What are the best MDM tools?

~~~
muse1489
Take a look at [https://github.com/metatron-app/metatron-
discovery](https://github.com/metatron-app/metatron-discovery). They have a
simple and quick version of MDM feature.

